# My new project



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Been messing with this one for months on and off. Had a buddy cut the shape out of aluminum then cut it in half. I took the lock from an old knife and cleaned it up to reuse. I just used files and screws to get the final shape. The blade is from a old knife as well. I used mahogany as a insert. I just got some buffing to do now and it will be finished. I like it as my first folding knife. I'll try for some better pics later, just wanted to toss it out


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Looks good Bill. I've got some old Case knives from the 50's and 60's that need some refreshing I'll give to you.

TH


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Here is a little better pic maybe LOL


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

The knife making vortex is every bit as dangerous as the wood turning vortex. Those guys literally play with fire.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Fantastic job. That looks great. Good looking style to that knife. You guys amaze me with your ideas.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

When did you have time to do that with your pirate playing and all? Dang nice job.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> When did you have time to do that with your pirate playing and all? Dang nice job.


I whipped it out when I had no NAV LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Very cool, bill...looks elegant and 'lethal'....lol


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

In that second picture, the grain of the wood and the shape of the inlay make it look like feathers on a birds wing. Very, very cool Bill.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice work - that's a great looking knife.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Great job!! I really like the metal work you put behind it all!! Awseome!!


----------

